# Lump scared my outcome is now not going to be a good one



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Feeling sad for 2 and a half years I was made to believe that the lumps in my neck was due to hasimotos even the large one in my neck apparently it was all quite normal and I was then discharged from belfast. After not feeling to happy about it I went back to my gp and am now under another doctor. He sent me for a scan this week and the lady refused to do it said she was quite shocked with the shape of my neck abd wasnt qualified enough to do it as she just scaned thyroids. She said my lump is 4.5cmx3.5cmx3.5cm*and there are more beside it (they have gotten bigger to) now I am scared ****less and dont know what to think I am now being sent for urgent referral to a professional radiologist to be scanned. Anyone else had this


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, that is a large lump! I would think regardless of whether it is benign or malignant, you'll want it out.

I'll give you my stock answer, which I'm sure sounds counterintuitive: I think your basic, run of the mill thyroid cancer cases are much, much easier to deal with than cases that are "only" autoimmune. You go straight to surgery and skip over all the more conservative treatments (which makes sent to try, but you'll find the autoimmune process makes things progressively worse...therefore, the conservative treatments means lots and lots of ups and downs).

Take a deep breath, get into that radiologist, and know it is going to be ok.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shorty85 said:


> Feeling sad for 2 and a half years I was made to believe that the lumps in my neck was due to hasimotos even the large one in my neck apparently it was all quite normal and I was then discharged from belfast. After not feeling to happy about it I went back to my gp and am now under another doctor. He sent me for a scan this week and the lady refused to do it said she was quite shocked with the shape of my neck abd wasnt qualified enough to do it as she just scaned thyroids. She said my lump is 4.5cmx3.5cmx3.5cm*and there are more beside it (they have gotten bigger to) now I am scared shitless and dont know what to think I am now being sent for urgent referral to a professional radiologist to be scanned. Anyone else had this


Oh, my goodness. One has to wonder what criteria was used to diagnose you w/Hashimoto's?

Please let us know when you are seeing the radiologist and do know that if it has to come out and you probably wish it would, you are going to be fine. There are many here who have had huge goiters and they are now in full recovery enjoying life.

You will be also. We are here for you!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Curious about the healthcare system, would you have been able to go see another doctor (2nd opinion?) I thought in hashimoto's, that the lump "went down" with proper treatment (synthroid is one example.)

I've heard of hashimoto's people's lump taking 1 month or so to go down.

I'm sorry that you were left to hang with those lumps  and what a blessing that someone is getting you some action!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was diagnosed with skin cancer in jan 2011 I found the lump in april 2011 a routine blood check showed i had an underactive thyroid. It was after I had a pet scan ct scan biospys and fine needle biopsys and an antibodies test that I was then diagnosed with hasimotos I seen the top radiologist who helped confirm it they sais the lump in my neck was due to hasimotos and would shrink I think it was the start of this year I found the other lumps and they have gotten bigger. I didnt like my first endo I always got the impression he didnt care my skin cancer doctor was more worried than him at one stage they thought it was cancer in my neck to. I was then discharged by my endo was told my gp could sort me. I havnt had a biopsy in over a year now or a scan since December 2012  the girls qho scanned me the other day seemed really shocked at my neck and said they would not have veen happy to have that lump in their neck for so long


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shorty85 said:



> I was diagnosed with skin cancer in jan 2011 I found the lump in april 2011 a routine blood check showed i had an underactive thyroid. It was after I had a pet scan ct scan biospys and fine needle biopsys and an antibodies test that I was then diagnosed with hasimotos I seen the top radiologist who helped confirm it they sais the lump in my neck was due to hasimotos and would shrink I think it was the start of this year I found the other lumps and they have gotten bigger. I didnt like my first endo I always got the impression he didnt care my skin cancer doctor was more worried than him at one stage they thought it was cancer in my neck to. I was then discharged by my endo was told my gp could sort me. I havnt had a biopsy in over a year now or a scan since December 2012  the girls qho scanned me the other day seemed really shocked at my neck and said they would not have veen happy to have that lump in their neck for so long










Just so you know; we really care!


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

So sorry you have had to go through, and are going through all of this! 
Please let us all know how you go.
Sending good positive vibes your way!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Well hang in there and so glad you are getting some help -- when is your scan?


----------

